# Anything cheaper here in the UK than US??



## Jamesuk (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm moving to the US in February and wondered if anything (large or small) is strangely more expensive in the US compared to the UK?

I'm thinking more like large things which I could bring when I set up home.

Any help would be appreciated.

James


----------



## Jamesuk (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess not.


----------



## doing_kermit (Jan 10, 2008)

US is basically all around cheaper than the UK.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And if any of your large things are electronic, they won't work. Small electonic things, like hairdryers and computers all are built to run on both 110 and 220, but big things aren't. 

The only thing that might be more expensive are UK imports. If you have to have marmite...


----------

